# Female Mountain Bike Apparel



## reneejd10 (Jul 3, 2013)

I am very new to mountain biking and I rode on my first trail yesterday. I had so much fun and would definitely do it again. 
But I have an issue. My crotch hurts. HA go figure. My boyfriend who was an avid mountain biker 5 years ago did suggest for me to get padded shorts but I declined since I though that since I do crossfit, nothing will hurt as much. But it does. 

I want to get reviews from women who had bought women's mountain bike apparel and what their reviews are on certain padded shorts, gloves or high socks etc. Basically I just want to know what women out there think about the best clothing or accessories they have bought that they deem worth paying the price for. I just dont want to buy expensive clothing or accessories out of the whim without knowing how people really thought about the durability or performance of the product is. 

If you could please kindly give me your input. I live in Florida and will mostly be going on trails down here, its mostly sandy and hot..So maybe anyone who has an input on summer apparel will work.

Thank you so much in advance! hope to hear from you!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

There is a women's specific forum that might be of more use to you on this subject.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I dunno, I am a chick but my padded shorts are dude shorts and so are my jerseys. I know women's specific stuff is usually cut better for how we are supposedly built(curvy) but since I am built like a teenage boy, I find guy stuff fits me better if I wear smaller sizes. However, in running gear, I do wear girly stuff and the only thing I notice mostly is how long "short sleeves" are in guy vs girl wear. But other than that, flashy colors are the only reason I wear gender specific stuff for running. Guys apparently wear only white, black, red, or yellow clothing to run in. But in biking stuff, girl wear is more limited. Go figure!


----------



## thorkild (Jul 22, 2008)

My wife (who rides a lot) favors pearl izumi womens specific bib shorts (elite level minimum) with Troy Lee Skyline baggies.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Bike shorts are a lot like jeans.

You have to try on a lot of different pairs until you find the right fit. 
Prices will range from cheap ($40) to ridiculous ($200)
You won't really know how well they work until you ride in them a few times.
Once you find a pair that are comfy and still don't chafe, buy up several pairs.

Good and easy to find brands are PearlIzumi, Sugoi, and SheBeest.


----------



## Mountainboy11 (Jul 2, 2013)

These look right http://www.wiggle.com.au/dhb-ladies-vaeon-roubaix-padded-bib-short/


----------



## reneejd10 (Jul 3, 2013)

I am trying to search for MTB shorts. And all I am seeing are probably a hand full of selection for MTB shorts that basically looks like guy shorts..Then the rest are triathlon shorts that have chamois lining and minimal padding, moisture wicking, light weight... Are those enough or are those just linings then you get the MTB shorts? I am so confused because there is not much selection for MTB apparel for women and more for cycling and triathlon clothes. 

I really don't care about the jerseys because I have crossfit tops that are perfect for it but do not have much of arm protection. But it is really hot down here in FL so I think its good. I am worried about my legs...

One thing I am concerned about the baggy shorts are the fact that it can get hooked into branches.. Is that accurate to say or no? I like the cycling short look because the fabric is breathable and feel more comfortable but I dont think it has enough padding....

I was thinking about wearing my crossfit tops and wearing those triathlon shorts with long socks to cover up the lower part of my legs. Would that suffice or no?

Thanks so much for the input... =)


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

Take a step back. This being your first ride, it is very common to be sore. Your anatomy needs to get used to this new activity. Most everyone I know is sore after a first ride back if they have not been riding in a long time. I am not a woman but I am married to one. She says get some mid level women's padded shorts. She uses Perlizumi padded liners with baggies over top.

She also says beware of the big chainring. It will bite you when you least expect it


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

reneejd10 said:


> One thing I am concerned about the baggy shorts are the fact that it can get hooked into branches.. Is that accurate to say or no? I like the cycling short look because the fabric is breathable and feel more comfortable but I dont think it has enough padding....


I've been riding in baggies for 15 years and have never had them snag on branches. The only issue some people have is that the crotch snags on the seat when you slide over the seat to lean back on steep hills. However I've found this is very dependent on which brand or model shorts you're wearing.

The quality of the padding varies by brand. It's not just a Baggie vs knicks thing. I've several different shorts and the pad is different in all of them - some aren't suitable for extended rides and some are.


----------



## i1dry (Jan 12, 2004)

Are you bruised or chaffed??? If your bruised it could be the saddle set up (i.e., not positioned properly for you) or just not the right seat for you. If your chaffed it's more likely a shorts issue.

In either instance getting a good pair of shorts is the place to start. My wife likes Pearl Izumi. Here's a link to the standard shorts and bibs: Shop Pearl Izumi Women's Ride Shorts & Bibs and here's a link to their mountain bike shorts: Shop Pearl Izumi Women's Ride Mountain Bike

Once you find some shorts that fit you well, your next step would be to go to a reputable bike shop and have them adjust your saddle or try different saddles to find one that fits you best. This isn't just a men's women thing. You need to find a saddle that works best for you. Big wide, and cushy may feel good in the store but will usually be painful when riding off road for any distance.

Good luck.

i1dry?


----------



## SRtahoe (Apr 24, 2012)

My girlfriend loves her Zoic bike shorts. She also thinks Hoo Ha Ride Glide is the best stuff ever. Dont settle for nut cream. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

i1dry beat me to it. I was also thinking bike set up. If the nose of your saddle is tilted too high, you'll be contacting in areas where you don't want to be. Saddle width, and shape also play a big part in comfort. A proper fitting saddle does not have to be mushy cushy to be comfortable. Then, padded shorts, to keep away the sore butt from long rides.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

My wife loves her Pearl Izumi spandex shorts.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i hope your saddle has a cutout! normally its your arse bones that hurt if you're not padded. if your crotch hurts, your saddle might be pushing up where it shouldnt be. i know if i'm on a saddle that's men's specific, i die within minutes, even though i have the butt callous from years of riding.


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

The girlfriend wen to REI yesterday and they had a decent selection of womens in stock. She tried on a few and picked up a couple.

If you want to try and get a good fit give REI a shot.


----------



## Lhaaglund (Jul 5, 2013)

I would start with saddle.... And just like the shorts once you find one that you love buy a few..... Your saddle is one of the biggest things that connects you to your bike. And just like your favorite lip gloss... If you fall in love and you only bought one... You will never find it again!


----------



## reneejd10 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your advise! Its all been helpful!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Love, love, love the Terry women's Euro shorts.

Get whatever ultra light baggies over them if you don't feel comfy just wearing spandex and go ride.

From my personal experience, you should not chafe or hurt from riding if you have a 

good bike fit (find a good bike fitter to adjust the bike to you)
high quality saddle that is right for you (takes some trial and error to find it)
high quality bike shorts with padding 

I'm currently using the awesome Selle Italia Women's Diva and have it on both road and mtn bikes. Might try a Specialized Lithia Women's saddle at some point; it also gets rave reviews. I've tried a variety of Terry women's saddle over the years and they have never quite worked for me. Some women need a saddle with a cut out in the center and some don't.

My bike fitter turned me on to the Selle Italia Diva, and I even ran into a guy a few weeks ago who uses it on all his bikes because it is so comfortable.


----------



## RiskEverything (Mar 23, 2006)

Women generally have wider hips, and thus wider sit bones. As such, you need a wider saddle than most men. Too narrow of a saddle will miss your sit bones and bruise you very badly.

WTB (Wilderness Trail Bikes) makes great saddles, and has a chart that shows them from narrow to wide. They don't have to be expensive to be comfortable- you mostly pay extra for lighter weight. Too much padding (read: gel) will only make things worse (cause chaffing). The Speed V and the Pure V are some of the wider saddles. I keep a Speed V in my parts box for when I loan a bike to someone without having to worry about fit.

Baggies versus tight shorts is more of an aesthetic issue than anything else. Baggies do sometimes get caught on the back of the saddle after a steep downhill, but provide better abrasion protection and usually some pockets. They don't breathe quite as well as the tight shorts.

Blue Sky Cycles allowed me to order 4 saddles, and return the ones I decided not to keep, provided I didn't leave any mounting marks, etc. on them. I set them on the floor and sat on them, which eliminated half. Then I carefully mounted two of them and determined which was most comfortable for me. They were prompt to refund the cost of the 3 saddles that I returned. They also had he best prices when I was ordering, and obviously "above-and-beyond" customer service for an internet company!


----------



## SunnyNAZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Optimus said:


> i1dry beat me to it. I was also thinking bike set up. If the nose of your saddle is tilted too high, you'll be contacting in areas where you don't want to be. Saddle width, and shape also play a big part in comfort. A proper fitting saddle does not have to be mushy cushy to be comfortable. Then, padded shorts, to keep away the sore butt from long rides.


This and bike geometry. If you are leaning too far forward to reach the bars, parts will contact the seat that were not intended to. Make sure the distance from the seat to bars is perfect for you. You would likely benefit from being "fitted" at a local bike shop.
When you have a great fit, you can ride comfortably for a couple of hours without padding.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

June Bug said:


> Might try a Specialized Lithia Women's saddle at some point; it also gets rave reviews.


I have the Lithia saddle on my road, TT, and cross bikes... love love love it! I do believe my Ruby came with one, and I switched my other bikes to one after some very painful rides on the terrible unisex hard torture device saddles they came equipped with.

I have a Specialized Riva on my mountain bike... it was super cheap, and works great. I learned that I am moving around and off the saddle more on my MTB so I don't have to get quite as picky as I am on my road bikes. Otherwise I'd probably run a Lithia. Might as stick with what I know works!

For shorts I've been really liking the Pactimo Ascent shorts as of late. Decently thick pad, which I love for training and long rides.


----------



## catsruletn (Dec 7, 2013)

As someone else noted your general size and shape will matter....men's clothes might work fine for you or you might have to stick with women's specific. I am short and curvy so men's doesn't work for me at all. Like at all. But other women I know can wear men's stuff no problem. As far as women's specific I am very picky about my shorts and will spend a lot of money on them. I have tried going cheap on shorts and all of them have eventually ended up in the trash or the goodwill pile. I like Terry brand shorts....the mid length ones. I tried the short ones and they ended up being too short. I don't like showing that much skin. They run about $100 or more so they are expensive but worth every penny to me. As far as jerseys though, I am a lot less picky and just usually get whatever is on sale and in a pattern or color I like.


----------

